# ‘Calculating Route’ Message in HUD



## Bad Company (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi all

My 2020 G20 M340 has developed an irritating issue. I use Waze through Apple CarPlay for navigation, currently touring in Scotland and the Lake District so using the sat nav most of the time. I’ve started getting an annoying message from the BMW built in sat nav in the HUD saying ‘calculating route’. The only way of disabling it is to turn off the Waze routing, select a route in the BMW system then cancel that and go back to Waze. Then as soon as we stop the car and get going again the message returns.

Any ideas?


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Surely within the app. there should be a settings option. I would search there. Of course I'm not familiar with both.

Sent from my SM-J727T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Company (Dec 11, 2020)

In case anyone else has the problem I think I solved it by deleting the old BMW Connected Drive app. I think it was clashing with new ‘My BMW’ app.


----------



## Snh_lname (Jun 23, 2021)

I don’t want to doubt your solution, but I got my X3 3 weeks ago and don’t have the Connected app only the MyBMW app. The same thing is happening to me. I haven’t used Waze in the car.

I’ll bring it in to BMW service and let them puzzle it out.

when I worked in Technology we called it either an undocumented feature or unintended enhancement.


----------



## lsbuffs (Apr 14, 2012)

Same thing is happening to me. 2021 G20. I initially thought it may be related to iOS/CarPlay, but this appears even when I turn my phone off. In addition to the calculating route message, the middle of the digital display, which normally displays the map, is blank.

If I put in a destination and then cancel the route, the calculating route message goes away and the map appears in the middle of the dash as normal.


----------



## Posull78 (Oct 29, 2016)

Have the same problem on my m40i. Anyone find a solution ? Thanks!


----------



## Beemergt (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi all, I’m driving an X5 xDrive45e since Feb and I never had this issue until few days back when instead of Waze for the first time I used Apple Maps (both on latest iOS). I realized that the HUD “calculating route” together with the lack of any position information in the central dash appeared only after interrupting the navigation on Apple Maps (by closing the app on the phone) and without canceling the active itinerary. It was not enough to restart the car because as it happened to many of you, at the first time the phone is reconnecting to CarPlay, Maps would try to restart the previous itinerary (or sometimes to drive you home as a default). It was enough for me to go inside Apple Maps again and cancel the current navigation itinerary, to have the “calculating route” going away…


----------



## Posull78 (Oct 29, 2016)

Beemergt said:


> Hi all, I’m driving an X5 xDrive45e since Feb and I never had this issue until few days back when instead of Waze for the first time I used Apple Maps (both on latest iOS). I realized that the HUD “calculating route” together with the lack of any position information in the central dash appeared only after interrupting the navigation on Apple Maps (by closing the app on the phone) and without canceling the active itinerary. It was not enough to restart the car because as it happened to many of you, at the first time the phone is reconnecting to CarPlay, Maps would try to restart the previous itinerary (or sometimes to drive you home as a default). It was enough for me to go inside Apple Maps again and cancel the current navigation itinerary, to have the “calculating route” going away…


I think what’s happening is that you never reached your prior destination (or end it) in the BMW navigation… not Apple Maps or Waze. Select a new destination in the BMW nav and then end it. Problem shouldn’t be there next time you start car. Worked for me. I don’t think this is linked to iOS


----------



## Beemergt (Aug 17, 2021)

Posull78 said:


> I think what’s happening is that you never reached your prior destination (or end it) in the BMW navigation… not Apple Maps or Waze. Select a new destination in the BMW nav and then end it. Problem shouldn’t be there next time you start car. Worked for me. I don’t think this is linked to iOS


I tried first thing to start/finish a new navigation on BMW Nav and in fact it went away but as soon as I reconnected my iPhone the message came back until I didn’t complete the ongoing navigation I still had open on my Apple Map. I had no further issues since then.


----------



## GSRAMPOLLA (Sep 8, 2021)

Have the same problem on my 2020 228iX. Anyone find a solution ? Thanks!


----------



## Posull78 (Oct 29, 2016)

GSRAMPOLLA said:


> Have the same problem on my 2020 228iX. Anyone find a solution ? Thanks!


As simple as this sounds, I think this happens because you never completed the last trip. Start a new one and then end it. Next time you start the car that message should be gone


----------



## MirAnwar (Sep 28, 2021)

I found a solution. I have a 2021 5 series. I had the same issue. I fixed it by turning off significant locations in my iPhone settings. This setting is basically there to track you everywhere you go so that your iPhone can give you ETAs for places you go often. I noticed the “calculating route” message every time apple maps on carplay was recommending a location. So I turned off that feature and i don’t see the message on my HUD 95% of the time. I see it every once in a while (once in 2 weeks or so). You can turn off this feature by going to Settings>Privacy>Location services>System Services>Significant Locations>Clear history and turn off. The only con about turning this feature off is you won’t get recommendations for places and the battery optimization feature on your iPhone will also not work.


----------



## gcurrietx1 (Sep 29, 2021)

MirAnwar said:


> I found a solution. I have a 2021 5 series. I had the same issue. I fixed it by turning off significant locations in my iPhone settings. This setting is basically there to track you everywhere you go so that your iPhone can give you ETAs for places you go often. I noticed the “calculating route” message every time apple maps on carplay was recommending a location. So I turned off that feature and i don’t see the message on my HUD 95% of the time. I see it every once in a while (once in 2 weeks or so). You can turn off this feature by going to Settings>Privacy>Location services>System Services>Significant Locations>Clear history and turn off. The only con about turning this feature off is you won’t get recommendations for places and the battery optimization feature on your iPhone will also not work.


Frustrating problem we are having, I have had this for 3 days now. Going to give this a try and check whether I had a previous trip I didn't finish


----------



## TinaStier (Oct 19, 2021)

Posull78 said:


> I think what’s happening is that you never reached your prior destination (or end it) in the BMW navigation… not Apple Maps or Waze. Select a new destination in the BMW nav and then end it. Problem shouldn’t be there next time you start car. Worked for me. I don’t think this is linked to iOS


100% that was it. Your suggestion worked to clear. Thanks


----------



## TyWebb2021 (Sep 22, 2021)

Was having this problem until I read this thread. That message comes from Apple Car Play Maps some type of conflict. I entered a new destination in Apple Maps and the message dissapeard. Canceled the route and all is operating normally now. Many thx!


----------

